# New to core unlocking...



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

All,
Tonight I am going to attempt to unlock my CPU from a Dual to a Quad. I have never done this, and I'm wondering if there is any advice/programs you could reccomend for me to use. I believe the CPU im using is a comon unlock, but, of course the MOBO setup is where the fun comes into play. 

Also, I have no idea where to begin with unlocking cores. 

Here are the specs. 

Case: Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

MOBO: ----ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI AMD----
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard


CPU:-----AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor HDX545WFGIBOX------
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor HDX545WFGIBOX

PSU: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V 

GPU: SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 

RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

[Official]AMD K10.5 Core & Cache Unlocking Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks man... Did not realize it was that easy. Testing/tweaking and maintaining stability seems to be the only issue. 

" *The Unlocking Process
In terms of unlocking your “defective” cores, the process is actually very simple.

Enter BIOS. 
Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) or Nvidia Core Calibration (NCC) to AUTO.
CRUCIAL step for Asus and Gigabyte owners : Enable "Unleashing" or change "EC Firmware" mode to "Hybrid" 
Reboot. *"


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cool. I'm now the proud owner of a Quad core CPU. Im so happy right now. :spinning:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Make sure you run OCCT, At least for half a day to ensure system stability


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Im running this (CPU Stability Test description, System Resources Tune-Up. Downloads List By All Time Popularity | PCWorld - PCWorld) looks like just a generic stability test. 

What is OCCT?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

OCCT (OverClock Checking Tool) 3.0.0 download from Guru3D.com

I have never used the one you posted. So i cannot comment on it. Looks fine tho.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool, after this I'll grab that and do another 12hrs. 

The one im using seems to be doing just fine. Im running Speedfan along side it and all for cores are maxed out and seem stable thus far at steady 49C. (120F) Not sure now though as I am back at work. I did the unlock while I went home for lunch. (Yea that easy) 

Beleive it or not, the ACC has been staring me in the face for the past 6 months. My load up screen has been telling me to push "4" to enable ACC.... Went into BIO's anyway just to make sure "unleashed" was also enabled. 

Hope my computer isnt on fire right now... =/

Thanks to both of you. Now, to begin my research on OC... This should be fun.


----------

